# Junior warrant question



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Am slightly confused over one part of junior warrant.Although will probably be just me being dense tonight.

This bit.............You can claim one point for Best of Breed at an Open Show, but only if you were not able to claim a point for a 1st prize in a breed class and only where there are three or more dogs present in the breed

How can you claim BOB if you hadn't won your breed class?

Or am I missing something simple?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

pearltheplank said:


> Am slightly confused over one part of junior warrant.Although will probably be just me being dense tonight.
> 
> This bit.............You can claim one point for Best of Breed at an Open Show, but only if you were not able to claim a point for a 1st prize in a breed class and only where there are three or more dogs present in the breed
> 
> ...


If there are less than 3 dogs in the class the dog wins, they are unable to claim a JW point for it (or 3 if at a Championship show).

If the dog goes on to win Best of Breed and therefore technically beaten 2 other dogs it is eligible to claim 1 point (presumably 3 if at a CH show)

=====================

To give you an example - someone I know won the Junior Class - there were only two dogs in the class

The dog that came second went on to win the following two classes (both chasing JW points) - so by default - the dog that won the Junior class was able to claim a point for Best of Breed as overall - it beat around 14 dogs - even though it only beat one dog in it's class.

HTH


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks, its a bit clearer now

So, if, for example there were only two classes with one dog in each class, the BOB wouldn't be able to claim the point

As long as there are 3 plus in ALL classes overall, then point can be claimed?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

pearltheplank said:


> Thanks, its a bit clearer now
> 
> So, if, for example there were only two classes with one dog in each class, the BOB wouldn't be able to claim the point
> 
> As long as there are 3 plus in ALL classes overall, then point can be claimed?


That is correct yes. What I would advise is to keep a record of all your wins etc with numbers and if in doubt, contact the KC for clarification.

Don't forget as well, at least three points need to be from a CH show and at least 3 from an open - the rest can be split between the two.

I know of a dog who had 27 points all acquired through CH shows - he just got his 3 open show points and then went on to win the RCC at a CH show and got his stud book number anyway :


----------

